# Finally cut the cable



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello. Long time since I've been here... I finally did it, cut the cable/ Satellite.

Now I am going to do some research on OTA for Local news and such that I cant get through Amazon prime, HULU, and netflix, Crackle. ect.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck and let us know how it work out.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

So You cut the pay TV cable. You still have some form of Internet. Cable, DSL, Wireless, Fiber?

To me the proper title would be I cut a cable or I cut the pay TV cable. OTA runs through a cable too.


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> So You cut the pay TV cable. You still have some form of Internet. Cable, DSL, Wireless, Fiber?
> 
> To me the proper title would be I cut a cable or I cut the pay TV cable. OTA runs through a cable too.


LOL. Figure of speech. :goodjob:
Ok. Since you have seen the fly poop in the pepper I will clarify, and I suppose most everything runs through a cable. :righton: at some point.

I cut DTV. Yes I do still have internet, Charter. I use a PS3 to stream, HULU, AMAZON and NETFLIX and have also since bought an indoor antenna for the local channels. I am in the process of setting up my old TIVO Series 2(Lifetime service) to DVR the OTA locals. And yes, it all runs through cable. :bang


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

bytored said:


> LOL. Figure of speech. :goodjob:
> Ok. Since you have seen the fly poop in the pepper I will clarify, and I suppose most everything runs through a cable. :righton: at some point.
> 
> I cut DTV. Yes I do still have internet, Charter. I use a PS3 to stream, HULU, AMAZON and NETFLIX and have also since bought an indoor antenna for the local channels. I am in the process of setting up my old TIVO Series 2(Lifetime service) to DVR the OTA locals. And yes, it all runs through cable. :bang


Are you sure it is a series 2? ATSC tuners didn't start until series 3.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Series 2 TiVo can record component output from digital tuner in SD, but it has a NTSC analog tuner - actually 2 of them, no ATSC.


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

RBA said:


> Are you sure it is a series 2? ATSC tuners didn't start until series 3.


Yes its a series 2 single tuner( 540xxxxxx). Anyhow I bought an old apex dt250 converter and got everything all hooked up and the tivo was "still searching for antenna signal", called tivo tech support a few times and they determined something was wrong with the TIvo unit as I had everything set up correctly. I ended up buying a series 3 Tivo HD unit with a lifetime sub which should be here today.

I have to tell you I am not missing Directv one bit. But the biggest surprise is my wife is not missing it either and that is whats important, "happy wife happy life" they say. LOL. The $$$ saving per month from dropping Directv will pay for what I spent on this adventure in 3 months.


----------

